# Million dollar pc



## renozi (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/special/lessdegrees/pius-edelweiss.htm

tell me that's not the most gorgeous pc you have ever seen!
the time and effort that guy put in is just amazing and it shows in his work!
God I wish I could have something like that some day...
It makes that Thermaltake Level 10 look like child's play, honestly


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2009)

Awful motherboard, but I like the rest.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2009)

the photography is great, and the design is unique, but its not for everyone...

for one it's too big...  Lots of empty space, cooling is meh, one HDD and one DVD... 

Its a bit like an apple in the sense that it compromises too much functionality for design.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 18, 2009)

I like it, but would look much better with a single sleeve instead of each individual cable.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome mod! this case blows me away!
but the mobo brings me back to earth...He should change it...


----------



## renozi (Jun 18, 2009)

yes it's too big
yes the mobo is craptacular
but I like the individual sleeving, don't know if it would look good with a single fat sleeve?
I think it's the aesthetics that count here


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 18, 2009)

Let me just say that a lot of time must have gone into that. Too much for me to even imagine me putting into it lol
I also agree, motherboard should be switched, but it does go with his design.
Very swell I must say.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 18, 2009)

That thing says enough about how worthless the Dollar is nowadays


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great build, but for $1000000 I want it to work under water, in outerspace, in the jungle of South America, and be able to make me coffee.

Where's the integrated 21" LCD?


----------



## renozi (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL! doesn't mean it cost $1,000,000 to build, just worth a mil to someone or some people
but true for a $mil I want space thrusters and hologram display technology and a lap dancer and a Ferrari thrown in!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2009)

Taking the name a bit too literally there...  It means that the rig is so beautiful that it's priceless...  Frankly I think the site is more of a photography site than an actual tech display... our case mod gallery has a few rigs that would blow some of those million dollar builds out of the water.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2009)

Has it sold any?  You can't call it a "million dollar PC" if you can only get like $5000 for it.  I find it hard to believe that anyone that earned their multi-millions would be stupid enough to waste it on that computer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont like it,its fugly.

My question is,whats the point? and he NEEDS a girlfriend.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2009)

Very creative and nicely done. I wouldn't want one, but that does not mean I can't appreciate someone else's hard work and effort.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice Style.  I like.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 18, 2009)

renozi said:


> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/special/lessdegrees/pius-edelweiss.htm
> 
> tell me that's not the most gorgeous pc you have ever seen!
> the time and effort that guy put in is just amazing and it shows in his work!
> ...



Well he's swiss. You know we only create quality.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Well he's swiss. You know we only create quality.



Like Swiss Cheese?  Mmmmm .... I like Swiss Cheese.


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont like the color scheme. But it is original and clever in many ways.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet. Would look a lot sweet if the tower part was black. The white kinda throws everything off for me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 18, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Its a bit like an apple in the sense that it compromises too much functionality for design.



QFT


----------



## Binge (Jun 18, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> That thing says enough about how worthless the Dollar is nowadays



+1

I think it's sporting dual GTX cards.  I've seen those heat spreaders before, but they just painted them... They're held by thermal tape, good thermal tape, but thermal tape.  The cooling wouldn't hold up if overclocked, and 1 HDD???  No SDD?  I hope they at least put in a BRay drive, but I doubt it given the system cost less than $1500 to make.  I guess someone's time spent making a really ugly case can be considered the rest of the _million dollar_ look.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

Its beautiful and well done, Its art.

Thanks renozi for the post.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2009)

A pc should be practical not pretty,its about funtionality not form.Some of these fancy pc's are like art,its in the eye of the creator.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

tigger said:


> A pc should be practical not pretty,its about funtionality not form.Some of these fancy pc's are like art,its in the eye of the creator.



In your opinion... most people in the world use their comps just to send emails and could care less what it looks like however some people value paint jobs, some exotic materials etc...

for some of us the computer is a way for us to be creative and show/make use of our skills.

(personally I am happy with Logitech speakers but you dont see me saying "Audigy4 digi out to sony av amp/mordaunt short spkrs" is a waste of $$.)


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 18, 2009)

OK, there are a bunch of top notch case mods on this web site.  Find what YOU would consider a 'million dollar pc' on this site and post the link.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 18, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Taking the name a bit too literally there...  It means that the rig is so beautiful that it's priceless...  Frankly I think the site is more of a photography site than an actual tech display... our case mod gallery has a few rigs that would blow some of those million dollar builds out of the water.



I agree. There are other rigs that would blow these away, but the photography is top notch, and it shows off modding in a good way I say.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 18, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Well he's swiss. You know we only create quality.



Say that to my dead swiss watch 

I kinda like it but then, I could never bring myself to buy it if I had the money. I'd build a desktop parted laptop. Even though it would weigh a ton and defeat the point of being a laptop.


----------



## hat (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice, but one spot for a hard drive and one spot for a 5.25" drive turns me off of it. It looks great but not too functional, kinda like a high maintenance girlfriend


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 18, 2009)

With talent like that he could have dissembled the HDD's and DVD drive and encased them in custom bodies which would have been sexual.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2009)

hat said:


> Nice, but one spot for a hard drive and one spot for a 5.25" drive turns me off of it. It looks great but not too functional, kinda like a high maintenance girlfriend


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> With talent like that he could have dissembled the HDD's and DVD drive and encased them in custom bodies which would have been sexual.



He'd have to build a cleanroom or a 'glovebox' though.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 18, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> He'd have to build a cleanroom or a 'glovebox' though.



For dissembling the HDD? I guessed that would have been the case. Anyway could have got them in there in a better way imo.


----------



## renozi (Jun 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Taking the name a bit too literally there...  It means that the rig is so beautiful that it's priceless...  Frankly I think the site is more of a photography site than an actual tech display... our case mod gallery has a few rigs that would blow some of those million dollar builds out of the water.





Studabaker said:


> OK, there are a bunch of top notch case mods on this web site.  Find what YOU would consider a 'million dollar pc' on this site and post the link.



LOL some of the cases in our mod gallery ARE on that site! check it out, I'm serious! A pc should be whatever you want it to be, and this is art to some people and should be considered as such. I posted it because it was unique and the two preceding this one are gorgeous as well as functional.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty useless for LAN parties though. lol


----------



## laszlo (Jun 19, 2009)

i give a 10+ for design and its esthetically look ;the maker is artist in his way

and a 8 for functionality due the lack of extra hdd bays and coffee maker


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lots of great comps on that site.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 21, 2009)

tigger said:


> I dont like it,its fugly.
> *
> My question is,whats the point?* and he NEEDS a girlfriend.



totally agree, a simple cable management is enough...


----------

